# Banned Again x3!



## tiredretired

Three times in one week over on Media Matters because those pony tailed bearded hipster pajama boys over there could not take the heat so they run away like the effeminate snowflakes that they are. :th_lmao::th_lmao:

Getting to the point where a decent old boy like TR cannot spread the truth and wisdom of the right any more without the crybabies having their hair lit on fire.


----------



## pirate_girl

They have a discussion forum?


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> They have a discussion forum?



No, Disquis.  Just to clarify, this is how funny it is.  What I did was copy and paste a portion of Jim's post _"Did the Progressive 'Broward County Solution' Cost 17 Student Lives"?  _

OMG, that set their hair on fire.  I was called a terrorist, white supremisicst , you name it.  What a bunch of losers.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> No, Disquis.  Just to clarify, this is how funny it is.  What I did was copy and paste a portion of Jim's post _"Did the Progressive 'Broward County Solution' Cost 17 Student Lives"?  _
> 
> OMG, that set their hair on fire.  I was called a terrorist, white supremisicst , you name it.  What a bunch of losers.



Thanks for posting!  So they don’t like to hear the truth?


----------



## FrancSevin

Butch, you make us all proud!


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Thanks for posting!  So they don’t like to hear the truth?



Nope. I am too much of a God fearing man to ever prey on the helpless, but with liberals I make a exception to the rule.  I can be brutal, I admit, but always it is the truth.  They can't handle the truth. 

I never survive long around liberals.  Something always has to crack.  Either them or me.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> OMG, that set their hair on fire.  I was called a terrorist, white supremisicst , you name it.  What a bunch of losers.



Just the other night I paid a short visit to that other forum.
They are less one liberal some thought to be a pain in the ass.
They also banned one of our own, something I knew nothing about until fairly recently.

Now they have this member who loves to 
really stir the pot.
He put up a meme that included the C word.
I called him a Dick.
Because he behaves like one.
Won't be going back there.
EVER.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Butch, you make us all proud!



I try Franc. At times I feel it is a thankless job, then I noticed your post and I am reinvigorated to create yet a 4th moniker and bring the fight right back at them.  Just kidding, 3 times and I am out. 



pirate_girl said:


> Just the other night I paid a short visit to that other forum.
> They are less one liberal some thought to be a pain in the ass.
> They also banned one of our own, something I knew nothing about until fairly recently.
> 
> Now they have this member who loves to
> really stir the pot.
> He put up a meme that included the C word.
> I called him a Dick.
> Because he behaves like one.
> Won't be going back there.
> EVER.



Yeah, I was reading some of the posts over on Breitbart about Billy Graham. If I did not know better, I would think these liberals have no soul.


----------



## Catavenger

I had forgotten that I was a member but I just checked and I am a member of "DISQUS" so if you want anything posted let me know.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Just the other night I paid a short visit to that other forum.
> They are less one liberal some thought to be a pain in the ass.
> They also banned one of our own, something I knew nothing about until fairly recently.
> 
> Now they have this member who loves to
> really stir the pot.
> He put up a meme that included the C word.
> I called him a Dick.
> Because he behaves like one.
> Won't be going back there.
> EVER.



Sorry to hear you won't be back. But, I get it.
Conservatives get banned from there all the time.  But liberals have to step way over the line many, many times before they even get censored much less banned.
If "Redd" doesn't do something about RED***** the obnoxious poster, I too will be leaving, again, this time for good. Play rough, that is okay but the Mods should have banned him weeks ago because he just stirs up crap, diverts threads, lies, and personally attacks just about everyone.  Things that get you banned from decent Forums.

 Nuff said.

Glad you are here.
We missed you,,,;
I missed you


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Just the other night I paid a short visit to that other forum.
> They are less one liberal some thought to be a pain in the ass.
> They also banned one of our own, something I knew nothing about until fairly recently.
> 
> Now they have this member who loves to
> really stir the pot.
> He put up a meme that included the C word.
> I called him a Dick.
> Because he behaves like one.
> Won't be going back there.
> EVER.



I heard about that.  Seems like I was the C**t.

I'll stick around there.  Clueless liberals there are low hanging fruit.


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> I heard about that. Seems like I was the C**t.
> 
> I'll stick around there. Clueless liberals there are low hanging fruit.


I get your point.  But anymore,  some of that fruit is too rotten to pick. I tire of the inevitable, and endless, off the topic bickering. It simply is not "entertaining" enough to be worth the time. 

 Or the disk space


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> I heard about that.  Seems like I was the C**t.
> 
> I'll stick around there.  Clueless liberals there are low hanging fruit.




Certain people of the liberal persuasion tuck tail and run when the likes of you beat the heck out of them with common sense.
It's a grand thing to behold!


----------



## tiredretired

Catavenger said:


> I had forgotten that I was a member but I just checked and I am a member of "DISQUS" so if you want anything posted let me know.



CVA-62 is my moniker and my avatar is the one I am currently using here. Thank you.


----------



## Big Dog

Go for a record and keep up the good fight!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Sorry to hear you won't be back. But, I get it.
> Conservatives get banned from there all the time.  But liberals have to step way over the line many, many times before they even get censored much less banned.
> If "Redd" doesn't do something about RED***** the obnoxious poster, I too will be leaving, again, this time for good. Play rough, that is okay but the Mods should have banned him weeks ago because he just stirs up crap, diverts threads, lies, and personally attacks just about everyone.  Things that get you banned from decent Forums.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Glad you are here.
> We missed you,,,;
> I missed you


While I was mod there, I was told there were more of us than liberals, and that it keeps things in balance.
No question redd likes to keep things hopping much like any other forum does.
Never understood why some members were banned and others get away with murder.
It's never going to change either.
When I first found the place and invited a bunch of you that mike from Arizona was still there.
He was the one who had the Andrew Breitbart avatar.
His banning never made sense to me, because since there had been far worse than him.
I will miss Hairy and his kooky sense of humour as well as Z, lumara ...that bunch.
This IS my home forum.
The end.


----------



## Catavenger

Some good people there to bad we can't shanghai them


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Some good people there to bad we can't shanghai them



Do it!


----------



## Catavenger

Who all are there that might want to come here?  Is Lumara a member? Who are some others?


----------



## Catavenger

pirate_girl said:


> Do it!



If it's okay with DOC I will try that. Don't worry I won't try to invite a certain World  Traveler we know!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mikeyy?.. unless you've any sort of contact with him, that won't happen.
He got sent packing along with that Walt guy who had a talent for the 3,000 word copy and paste posts... pictures included!  

Oh I think most of those folks strictly want a political forum only.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Mikeyy?.. unless you've any sort of contact with him, that won't happen.
> He got sent packing along with that Walt guy who had a talent for the 3,000 word copy and paste posts... pictures included!
> 
> Oh I think most of those folks strictly want a political forum only.



So, I guess Sky dancer won’t be getting an invite ? Pity really . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> So, I guess Sky dancer won’t be getting an invite ? Pity really . . .



She was a trip, wasn't she?
Ultra liberal, Christian/right
hating Buddhist poet pain in the rear.
Did I cover it?
She got banned off UsMessage Board too, and one other....who knows , maybe more than that.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> She was a trip, wasn't she?
> Ultra liberal, Christian/right
> hating Buddhist poet pain in the rear.
> >>>Did I cover it?<<<
> She got banned off UsMessage Board too, and one other....who knows , maybe more than that.



Her husband was a female truck driver  and she was an “educator “ .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Her husband was a female truck driver  and she was an “educator “ .


----------



## Catavenger

Oh good golly I completely forgot (on of the few times when I welcome a bad memory)  the dancer.


----------



## nixon

Catavenger said:


> Oh good golly I completely forgot (on of the few times when I welcome a bad memory)  the dancer.



About every couple of weeks , I’d zing her in one of her posts .  It’d bend her out of shape . Then a while later ,I’d send her a friends request . I got some really great PMs from her ! ! !


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> About every couple of weeks , I’d zing her in one of her posts .  It’d bend her out of shape . Then a while later ,I’d send her a friends request . I got some really great PMs from her ! ! !


I'll bet!
One of the male members one time told me I was a "comely" woman based on a photo I shared..she jumped all over him and said that was a silly, old-fashioned term lol
I considered her a slightly more annoying version of salty...who is also a Reagan hater.

God if I so much as mentioned Reagan, she'd lose her mind lol


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> Mikeyy?.. unless you've any sort of contact with him, that won't happen.
> He got sent packing along with that Walt guy who had a talent for the 3,000 word copy and paste posts... pictures included!
> 
> Oh I think most of those folks strictly want a political forum only.




Oh and don't forget I was banned there as well.. To much of a Trump fan, and to little patients for several of the liberals there. I would have thought I would have temp ban, not a permanent one. Oh well... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## tiredretired

300 H and H said:


> Oh and don't forget I was banned there as well.. To much of a Trump fan, and to little patients for several of the liberals there. I would have thought I would have temp ban, not a permanent one. Oh well...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Permanent ones are better.  It means they really think you are a dick, which means you were doing your job there very well.  Kudos.    My three are permanent.  Just proves those blisters on their asses are real after all.


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> Oh and don't forget I was banned there as well.. To much of a Trump fan, and to little patients for several of the liberals there. I would have thought I would have temp ban, not a permanent one. Oh well...
> 
> Regards, Kirk


It was you I was speaking of in a previous post when I said "One of our own".
Yeah I know you were and are big on Trump, and that's cool.
My being off the net and away from that daily drama left me with little desire to even go back there like before.
If I wanna talk politics sensibly if at all ...this will be the place.
Don't sweat it.


----------



## Catavenger

What gets me is I left for close to  a year and came back to see the same people posting the same things. And I thought I have a lot of time on my hands!
Going to only use the "say anything" type section there and push that to the limits.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> What gets me is I left for close to  a year and came back to see the same people posting the same things. And I thought I have a lot of time on my hands!
> Going to only use the "say anything" type section there and push that to the limits.


----------



## Catavenger

Invited a couple today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Invited a couple today.



Who?


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Invited a couple today.



Guess no one took you up on the offer.
Doesn't matter anyhow,  I looked at the latest posts just now.
Looked... didn't log in .. that's not ever gonna happen.
Seems the activity has dropped dramatically.
Not sure if it's because for once the right can't defend Trump, especially after the last week's  political "events", or if peeps are just getting sick of the madness in general.
Whatever....


----------



## tiredretired

Catavenger said:


> Invited a couple today.



Quick, Doc, lock the gate!!  NOW!!:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah! Invite Shiva and Red State so we can make mincemeat outta them.
J/k!?


----------



## Catavenger

Mlurp & Manitou, can't remember maybe they had already been invited


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Catavenger said:


> Mlurp & Manitou, can't remember maybe they had already been invited



Don’t need any more users with names beginning with “M”. We have 20pages of those. 

How about folks beginning with Q, X, or Z?  We’re short on those!


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Mlurp & Manitou, can't remember maybe they had already been invited



Nahh, lurp gets a little testy.
Mannie would be okay.
WOOOHAHA!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Don’t need any more users with names beginning with “M”. We have 20pages of those.
> 
> *How about folks beginning with Q, X, or Z? * We’re short on those!



Maybe I should change my username to Xerox.  That way you can make more copies of me!!  Wouldn't that be fun, eh?  :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

There are two z people there already- but they aren't here I don't think.
Course you never know lol


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah! Invite Shiva and Red State so we can make mincemeat outta them.
> J/k!?



Shiva and RS are the main reason I go there.  They are just too easy.


----------



## Catavenger

At least saltwn is polite even if she is nutty


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> At least saltwn is polite even if she is nutty



She can be.


----------



## tiredretired

Banned today from Breitbart News site.  Dayum, this is starting to get old.  May have to buy a VPN and spoof these assholes.  

Nobody has a sense of humor anymore.  What is wrong with these people?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Banned today from Breitbart News site.  Dayum, this is starting to get old.  May have to buy a VPN and spoof these assholes.
> 
> Nobody has a sense of humor anymore.  What is wrong with these people?


I'm convinced this is the best place to be for political discussion among other things.

The other "side" doesn't get it.
I briefly visited the other forum after Kavanaugh was given the nod by Trump.
I simply said yay!, then commented in a thread about Nancy Sinatra. The Wal-Mart working mod sorta jumped me.
Other than that I play the trivia just as on here.
I'm lost on those people now.
Must say it's lovely to browse the latest and watch Franc and jimbo give it to em.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> Shiva and RS are the main reason I go there.  They are just too easy.



RS is gone now isn't he?
I see the newer guy on there. Can't recall his name now. He's got a wild avatar.


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> RS is gone now isn't he?
> I see the newer guy on there. Can't recall his name now. He's got a wild avatar.



RS got caught up in the mass "I'm really pissed off" ban a while back"

RS, Kirk, the guy who insisted on dragging up decades old threads, a couple others.  I'm surprised I didn't make the cut.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're safe jimbo.
One thing the boss man likes is people who debate well vs arguing.


----------



## tiredretired

I seem to recall a old woman over there with a penchant for late night drunken posts.  Cannot recall the name.  What a friggin basket case she was.  What a hoot that was until I sent ADMIN a profanity laced diatribe on what I thought of him.  That was an automatic see ya later and it was only the first go round.  

BTW, turns out I was NOT banned from Breitbart.  It was the built in VPN Opera browser uses.  

Come to think of it, wouldn't the VPN allow me #4 visit to PW until the computer catches up with me?  Hmmm, I will give that some thought.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> I seem to recall a old woman over there with a penchant for late night drunken posts.  Cannot recall the name.  What a friggin basket case she was.  What a hoot that was until I sent ADMIN a profanity laced diatribe on what I thought of him.  That was an automatic see ya later and it was only the first go round.
> 
> BTW, turns out I was NOT banned from Breitbart.  It was the built in VPN Opera browser uses.
> 
> Come to think of it, wouldn't the VPN allow me #4 visit to PW until the computer catches up with me?  Hmmm, I will give that some thought.


Saltwn.
Gets drunk and makes no sense after a while then tries to wiggle her way around it.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Saltwn.
> Gets drunk and makes no sense after a while then tries to wiggle her way around it.



Yep, thats the one.  

Look for user name Deriter Derit 49.  That is Tired Retired backwards.  Lets see how sharp these folks are.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Yep, thats the one.
> 
> Look for user name Deriter Derit 49.  That is Tired Retired backwards.  Lets see how sharp these folks are.


Good luck.
redd is pretty quick on tracking IP.
That was my main job there as moderator.
Keeping the repeat performers out.
If Wager and foundit are on there, they won't even pay attention.


----------



## jimbo

Speaking of old timers no longer heard from.  Anybody know what happened to Surly (Mac)?  I haven't seen him anywhere for several months.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> Speaking of old timers no longer heard from.  Anybody know what happened to Surly (Mac)?  I haven't seen him anywhere for several months.



Last I heard he moved to Dayton and works at the VA hospital.
He's a registered nurse.


----------



## pirate_girl

I see Jesus is Muslim has paid them a visit Lol


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I see Jesus is Muslim has paid them a visit Lol



Not me, I could not join because of the fake email generator.  Said I was a spammer.  

Plan B.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Not me, I could not join because of the fake email generator.  Said I was a spammer.
> 
> Plan B.



Nahhh, that character was here before I think?
Along with a weird one who we had fun with.
Can't remember his name.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump!
Well I've been venturing back over to the political wrinkly place since the whole Mueller report.
Hmmm, wonder if I'll get banned for calling the resident drunk a lush.
She had the audacity to proclaim that this and that member didn't read any of it.
My reply?


I don't know who's worse.
Her, that redstate idiot or "Sloptrough".


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Bump!
> Well I've been venturing back over to the political wrinkly place since the whole Mueller report.
> Hmmm, wonder if I'll get banned for calling the resident drunk a lush.
> She had the audacity to proclaim that this and that member didn't read any of it.
> My reply?
> View attachment 113478
> 
> I don't know who's worse.
> Her, that redstate idiot or "Sloptrough".



 She called me a "C" last nite.  She is still there.

 I think you are safe for now.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> She called me a "C" last nite.  She is still there.
> 
> I think you are safe for now.



The bible quoting "Christian" called you the c word?
I noticed redd replied right after I did.
Haven't heard a word from him or WW or foundit.
Maybe I am safe.
If not, I don't care.
The left on there are getting away with more than Mikeyy or even Kirk ever did.
Guess the board needs the activity vs none at all.


----------



## Bamby

It seems the ass holes have managed to take over and silence anyone who may stand opposed to them....

My most recent ban hammer...

_*You have been banned for the following reason:
Vehemently offensive crap, keep your racist views off the forum

Date the ban will be lifted: 05-15-2019, 05:00 PM*_

The post in question as it was identical copy of this post.....

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20696529&postcount=1

My question is does anyone see anything in the post that should such a vehement response from the Mod or Mods? I simply see it as a informative history discussion myself.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> The bible quoting "Christian" called you the c word?
> I noticed redd replied right after I did.
> Haven't heard a word from him or WW or foundit.
> Maybe I am safe.
> If not, I don't care.
> The left on there are getting away with more than Mikeyy or even Kirk ever did.
> Guess the board needs the activity vs none at all.



REDD is more mellow. I would presume that banning people loses revenue.
Foundit is still an ass but seems to have been defanged.


I don't care either over there. But I am glad to see you post there again.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> REDD is more mellow. I would presume that banning people loses revenue.
> Foundit is still an ass but seems to have been defanged.
> 
> 
> I don't care either over there. But I am glad to see you post there again.



Foundit will argue til the cows come home.
The mods there are decent guys, truly.
Redd is very patient, but we've all seen him release the F bomb too lol

Meh, I'll be in and out.
It's not the same place.
The only c word exchange I noticed was jamesrage.
Then again, I can only see so much on there unless I use the laptop.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> It seems the ass holes have managed to take over and silence anyone who may stand opposed to them....
> 
> My most recent ban hammer...
> 
> _*You have been banned for the following reason:
> Vehemently offensive crap, keep your racist views off the forum
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 05-15-2019, 05:00 PM*_
> 
> The post in question as it was identical copy of this post.....
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20696529&postcount=1
> 
> My question is does anyone see anything in the post that should such a vehement response from the Mod or Mods? I simply see it as a informative history discussion myself.



You suffered no consequences on here for it.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> You suffered no consequences on here for it.


Perhaps I misspoke. She called CindyB a "C" and then referred to me.
_….your friend might be a C but he ain't stupid. Neither am I, Kemosabe, So who does that leave?
_


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Perhaps I misspoke. She called CindyB a "C" and then referred to me.
> _….your friend might be a C but he ain't stupid. Neither am I, Kemosabe, So who does that leave?
> _


Yup, I saw that, kemosabe.


----------



## tiredretired

Bamby said:


> It seems the ass holes have managed to take over and silence anyone who may stand opposed to them....
> 
> My most recent ban hammer...
> 
> _*You have been banned for the following reason:
> Vehemently offensive crap, keep your racist views off the forum
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 05-15-2019, 05:00 PM*_
> 
> The post in question as it was identical copy of this post.....
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20696529&postcount=1
> 
> My question is does anyone see anything in the post that should such a vehement response from the Mod or Mods? I simply see it as a informative history discussion myself.



You did better then I over on that God forsaken shithole forum.  I was banned to *life!!  Twice.  * 

Should have seen the cry baby pussies whine and shit their depends when they found out I snuck back in as Lance McKenzie.  Great moniker, in honor of my childhood best buddy, who is no longer with us.  FWIW. 

There is a member over there who used to frequent over here who is the biggest pussy of them all. I think he was the one that figured it out and turned me in.  LOL. 

You said nothing wrong.  The guy that runs that place is a pussy.

I must have left a lasting impression because one member here once told me I even became the topic on someone's signature line.  You know you've done your job well when you leave that good of an impression.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> You did better then I over on that God forsaken shithole forum.  I was banned to *life!!  Twice.  *
> 
> Should have seen the cry baby pussies whine and shit their depends when they found out I snuck back in as Lance McKenzie.  Great moniker, in honor of my childhood best buddy, who is no longer with us.  FWIW.
> 
> There is a member over there who used to frequent over here who is the biggest pussy of them all. I think he was the one that figured it out and turned me in.  LOL.
> 
> You said nothing wrong.  The guy that runs that place is a pussy.
> 
> I must have left a lasting impression because one member here once told me I even became the topic on someone's signature line.  You know you've done your job well when you leave that good of an impression.


I remember when you got banned both times.
I begged him to let you come back but he wouldn't.
Winston is the one who uses your quote in his siggy.
There were a few who did not deserve to be banned and were, others that lingered until the complaints were too many that something had to be done.
I personally never banned a legit member, but did plenty of spammers that were repeat offenders.
Redd always told me, if you see a newb and all they do is sit in PM, get rid of them.
To ban someone important takes a vote in the moderating part of the forum.
For me that was the most difficult thing to have to take part in.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I remember when you got banned both times.
> I begged him to let you come back but he wouldn't.
> Winston is the one who uses your quote in his siggy.
> There were a few who did not deserve to be banned and were, others that lingered until the complaints were too many that something had to be done.
> I personally never banned a legit member, but did plenty of spammers that were repeat offenders.
> Redd always told me, if you see a newb and all they do is sit in PM, get rid of them.
> To ban someone important takes a vote in the moderating part of the forum.
> For me that was the most difficult thing to have to take part in.



Thanx for the thought PG, but I would never have come back.  The only reason I snuck back in was to plan a big "something" when the time was right but I got found out beforehand and that was the end of that.  Trust me PG, I have never looked back.  It is fine short term, but that much crap on the level I prefer to play and harass gets tiresome and boring real fast.  

I recall Winston now. I had forgotten about him.  Apparently he has never forgotten me.     I used to call him Winnie Pooh.  He hated that as I recall.   Be sure to give him my regards if think of it.  

I much prefer the slow life here if you get my gist.


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> The bible quoting "Christian" called you the c word?
> I noticed redd replied right after I did.
> Haven't heard a word from him or WW or foundit.
> Maybe I am safe.
> If not, I don't care.
> *The left on there are getting away with more than Mikeyy or even Kirk ever did.*
> Guess the board needs the activity vs none at all.



Precisely why I stay.  I'm there to provide fair and balance.  Particularly Shiva.

I'll never understand posters who just make things up that are so easy to dispute.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> Precisely why I stay.  I'm there to provide fair and balance.  Particularly Shiva.
> 
> I'll never understand posters who just make things up that are so easy to dispute.



In the super secret mod forum, you, franc and pjohns were discussed before as being the most levelheaded members who do know how to debate.
But don't tell anyone I told you.
It's a secret.


----------



## pirate_girl

What a moron.
Not only is the dude a Trump hating troll.
I know who he is, and he knows I know. Lol
I had posted this quote of his early on concerning COVID-19.
Now he bumps it.
He's all over the board being his usual asshole self.
Can't believe he hasn't been banned yet.
Oh wait.. that forum is dying because of people like him.
I guess redd is willing to allow anyone in just so there is activity.


----------



## Bannedjoe

To me, it appears there are at least two kinds of boards.
The first is run by people who want a place to share ideas and have discussions, most times under a theme of some sorts.
Moderation appears more to the questions from members, and the general operation of the board, as well as to stimulate conversations, and maybe put true disruptive assholes in their place.
But you have to be a total asshole, schmuck faced prick, dickwad, moron, and antagonizer to get your ip blocked.

Sometimes you see the mods or admins present on the board, but sometimes not, because, well these people have lives outside their chat rooms.



Then there's the type that's also usually under a theme, but is run by someone who just gets their rocks off by having the power to censor or ban people who don't follow in the footsteps of their lead or ideas.
The threat of a ban shakes their members to the core.
As it should, because goddambit, he's the King, it's his board, and he can do whatever he wants.
These types appear to read every single word of each post, all day, everyday running around trying to create an online utopia, filled with rainbows and unicorns, where everyone is forced into just being nice and no one's feelings ever get hurt or disrupted.
I have found many of the latter to be pretty far left of center, although they may claim differently.

I used to delve into deep politics, but I found that my peace of mind, health, and general well being were far better off if I didn't concentrate on those things that I couldn't do anything about.
For the most part, I stay out of political debates.

But sometimes a guy just has to speak out the truth.
Many people don't like truth, and out comes the 

But what do I know?

Signed,
Bannedjoe.


----------



## Rudi

jimbo said:


> Precisely why I stay.  I'm there to provide fair and balance.  Particularly Shiva.
> 
> I'll never understand posters who just make things up that are so easy to dispute.


I feel that way about many of the far right Trump supporters, his lies are the easiest to prove wrong. The far right trolls are the worst.


----------



## mla2ofus

Rudi said:


> The far right trolls are the worst.


  I know of a far left troll I consider the worst!!


----------



## Rudi

mla2ofus said:


> I know of a far left troll I consider the worst!!


Gotcha, so that means they are all the worst.


----------



## mla2ofus

Anyone who goes to extremes, no matter what, are the worst whether it be religion, politics or any number of subjects.


----------



## Rudi

mla2ofus said:


> Anyone who goes to extremes, no matter what, are the worst whether it be religion, politics or any number of subjects.


Agreed. How about the Trump WH who has gone to the extreme of being corrupt?

Trump's own Justice Department is investigating a potential crime related to funneling money to the White House or related political committee in exchange for a presidential pardon, according to court records unsealed Tuesday in federal court.
The case is the latest legal twist in the waning days of President Donald Trump's administration after several of his top advisers have been convicted of federal criminal charges and as the possibility rises of Trump giving pardons to those who've been loyal to him. Trump trying to make more money off of the presidency like the slime ball that he is.


----------



## mla2ofus

So none of the previous presidents haven't done this also? Does Bill Clinton pardoning Mark Rich ring a bell with you??


----------



## 300 H and H

Rudi said:


> Agreed. How about the Trump WH who has gone to the extreme of being corrupt?
> 
> Trump's own Justice Department is investigating a potential crime related to funneling money to the White House or related political committee in exchange for a presidential pardon, according to court records unsealed Tuesday in federal court.
> The case is the latest legal twist in the waning days of President Donald Trump's administration after several of his top advisers have been convicted of federal criminal charges and as the possibility rises of Trump giving pardons to those who've been loyal to him. Trump trying to make more money off of the presidency like the slime ball that he is.


Your off your rocker....

Flynn case was discharged by a superior court to the Southern NY district. Emmet Sullivan was trying to keep it alive, and keep Flynn under a gag order. In due time he would have been acquitted anyway. Sullivan and his buddy Eric F'ing Holder ( who should be in jail, racist bigot) are trying to protect Obama and Clinton. Now that Flynn is free count on his help with the corruption of the Demoncrats party..

Trump has so much money he doesn't need to use his office for $$$ like ALL the Democrats have to lol. Your shooting blanks here lol.. He gives his salary to Walter Reed hospital, but your but f%#K CNN reporters fail to say anything about that... And as it turns out Project Varatas now has on tape meetings at CNN where they actually talk about what not to report about Trump. Idiots  

The case you site is like all the others your lying cheating stealing rioting looting burning idiots have tried before. Meaningless, just gives CNN another false talking point.
You should choose your sources much more carefully than you apparently do. It has turned your brains to mush lol...


----------



## Rudi

Yea, people who never committed crimes need to be pardoned before they are accused. LOL


----------



## Rudi

300 H and H said:


> Your off your rocker....
> 
> Flynn case was discharged by a superior court to the Southern NY district. Emmet Sullivan was trying to keep it alive, and keep Flynn under a gag order. In due time he would have been acquitted anyway. Sullivan and his buddy Eric F'ing Holder ( who should be in jail, racist bigot) are trying to protect Obama and Clinton. Now that Flynn is free count on his help with the corruption of the Demoncrats party..
> 
> Trump has so much money he doesn't need to use his office for $$$ like ALL the Democrats have to lol. Your shooting blanks here lol.. He gives his salary to Walter Reed hospital, but your but f%#K CNN reporters fail to say anything about that... And as it turns out Project Varatas now has on tape meetings at CNN where they actually talk about what not to report about Trump. Idiots
> 
> The case you site is like all the others your lying cheating stealing rioting looting burning idiots have tried before. Meaningless, just gives CNN another false talking point.
> You should choose your sources much more carefully than you apparently do. It has turned your brains to mush lol...



I bet you believe far right websites that only crack pots and crazy people believe. LOL


----------



## Rudi

I had no idea that this was a crazy Trump Cult forum! Such a laugh.


----------



## m1west

Rudi said:


> I had no idea that this was a crazy Trump Cult forum! Such a laugh.


Your moniker fits, where is TR when you need him. Will someone pleeeeeze ban this ass hole.


----------



## mla2ofus

Rudi, you never answered my question about the clinton-rich pardon.


----------



## 300 H and H

Rudi said:


> I had no idea that this was a crazy Trump Cult forum! Such a laugh.


When the House of Representatives re elects Trump, bring your tears little man!!!

Democrats are pussy's and not even good at that. Run along, or contribute some thing tangible. Other wise beat it.

We have no time or patience for your kind of village idiot.


----------



## 300 H and H

Rudi said:


> I bet you believe far right websites that only crack pots and crazy people believe. LOL


Now their is a talking point for conversation. I think your going to get the ban hammer lol..
Either present some thing tangible of STFU. It is just that simple. But of course Democrats like your self do not even understand anything, much less simple. Pathetic forms of life you are. BTW you never answered my question to you, asked several times... Are you on Government assistance? Like so many lefties? Are we paying your way in the world, like so many Democrats who are "victims" of America? Victim hood is the lefties answer, but in this nation unlike most of the rest of the world opportunity is there for those who want to better them selves. Democrats just want to rob the rich, and give it to the poor... who don't have ambition to better them selves. So tell me, or I will assume your just another Democratic "victim".

My disdain for you is real. So is the disdain real for 75 million Americans TODAY


----------

